# Evan Centopani 5 weeks out NY Pro



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

Looks like he has had a productive off season.

I really like this dude and hope he does well in NY.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Hes 27 years old!!!

Evan won the npc at around 245 lbs and 5ft 11 in height.

He looks amazing.

One of my favourite pro's, he has such great lines and shape and combines it with lots of size and a 5ft 11 frame.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Doubt he competes at 245 anymore! He looks fantastic there, defiantely gained size since he turned pro.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Thats crazy.....Imagine him in 8 years at 35.......Mr O contender in the future?

GHS


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

GHS said:


> Thats crazy.....Imagine him in 8 years at 35.......Mr O contender in the future?
> 
> GHS


He has the potential to do some serious damage. I think he will gradually creep up the ranks to the top. Has plenty of years left in him aswell. It also seems that the judging is started to sway towards such pysiques as Evans so its looking good for him.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Britbb said:


> Hes 27 years old!!!
> 
> Evan won the npc at around 245 lbs and 5ft 11 in height.


how can that be i thought you could only be a good Pro if you was 280+lbs


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

any pics of his legs? they looked to be lagging last time i saw some pics of him. (probably due to the enormity of his arms and delts though)

slightly O/T what is it with italian genetics and mahoosive delts?

i.e:-

Mike Mattarazzo

Kevin Levrone

Evan Centopani


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Doubt he competes at 245 anymore! He looks fantastic there, defiantely gained size since he turned pro.


Maybe hes 252-255 lbs now.

Remember, weight has nothing to do with having a great physique. Its all about shape and tie ins, having filled out ones frame properly and combining it with shape and structural tie-ins.

If you look at all the best pros from the last 15 years, ronnie, dorian, levrone, wheeler, martinez, cutler, cormier, they all turned pro between 235-245 lbs. All at simmilar heights, between 5ft 9 - 5ft 11. Phil heath actually won the npc at 220 lbs i think.

Evan has that classic look. Very few taller guys can combine really filling out their frame and having the classic look, that is what will make him a really good pro in the future imo.

His physique reminds me of dennis newman (again who also turned pro at around 245 at 5ft 11) but got luikemia sadly and despite beating it, it pretty much ended his pro career.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

flex wheeler turned pro at 235lbs? i was reading something he wrote recently where he said i'm sure it was his first arnold classic win that on the day of the show he was 217lbs yet ever since he has heard all sorts of crazy figures pinned on his bodyweight from all comers,he said he was never as heavy as anyone thought he was,just the ultimate illusion due to his shape and condition he got into.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Phil Heath was 212 when he won the USA`s. Remember reading Chad Nicholls write up as he prepped him.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Phil Heath was 212 when he won the USA`s. Remember reading Chad Nicholls write up as he prepped him.


i was gner say that,he actually gave a blow by blow account of what his ACTUAL bodyweight was for each show didnt he? was he not 217 ish as well for his pro debut and went up in something like 4 and 5 lb increments for each outing.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

weeman said:


> flex wheeler turned pro at 235lbs? i was reading something he wrote recently where he said i'm sure it was his first arnold classic win that on the day of the show he was 217lbs yet ever since he has heard all sorts of crazy figures pinned on his bodyweight from all comers,he said he was never as heavy as anyone thought he was,just the ultimate illusion due to his shape and condition he got into.


On the npc usa video of him (a few on youtube) they all give his height and weight 5ft 10 and around 235 lbs.

Maybe they were making it up though, who knows.



> Phil Heath was 212 when he won the USA`s. Remember reading Chad Nicholls write up as he prepped him.


There ya go, 212 lbs instead...not even 220 lbs!

I remember flex said he was 215 when he beat darrem charles at his first pro show, the colarado classic and then 220 at the new york show pro, the second one he won (although he wasnt as peeled as at the colorado).

Heath is 5ft 9 and looked amazing at a totally shredded 215 lbs, shows that bodybuilding is about the combination of shape, size and proportion.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

he is looking very good!

he has a big future ahead of him, however i cant see anyone being able to beat heath in the comming years IMO


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks awesome. Can't wait for the pro. Get to see Markus' final showing and the results of Evan's two year off season. Well looking forward to it!


----------

